# The Cubing Trivia Thread



## Zain_A24 (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello Everyone

The Cubing Trivia Thread is a place in which a cuber asks a speedcubing trivia question. The person that gets the answer correct can then ask their own speedcubing trivia question. It follows a similar format to a few other threads which I cannot find (I will link them in once I know where they are)

I will begin with the first question:

*If you had to sticker a gigaminx, how many stickers would it take?*

Whoever answers the question correctly will get to answer the next question. It is a good way to help spread knowledge of speedcubing throughout the community and to help beginners in particular get to grasps with the speedcubing past, as well as some WCA or non-WCA events or puzzles they may not be familiar with.

Depending on if the thread isn't too hectic, we could keep count of who gets the most correct in a row / altogether etc.

Best of luck


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> The Cubing Trivia Thread is a place in which a cuber asks a speedcubing trivia question. The person that gets the answer correct can then ask their own speedcubing trivia question. It follows a similar format to a few other threads which I cannot find (I will link them in once I know where they are)
> 
> ...


I believe it is 372 Stickers?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 1, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I believe it is 372 Stickers?


Correct (i think).


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Correct (i think).


My question:
*How many subscribers would you have if JPerm, CubeSolveHero, SpeedCubeReview and Tingman's channel subscribers were all combined? (to the nearest thousand)?*


----------



## ProStar (Aug 1, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> My question:
> *How many subscribers would you have if JPerm, CubeSolveHero, SpeedCubeReview and Tingman's channel subscribers were all combined? (to the nearest thousand)?*



575k? I know The sub counts of all those channels except SCR(haven't checked in a while), but I'm estimating he has around 80k


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 575k? I know The sub counts of all those channels except SCR(haven't checked in a while), but I'm estimating he has around 80k


576 but close enough!
Now you ask a question


----------



## ProStar (Aug 1, 2020)

Next Question:

If every time you solve a 3x3 you improve by .001 seconds, and you currently average 3:57 (minutes:seconds), how many solves would it take for you to average .01 seconds below the current 3x3 Average WR?


Edit: Ok so I'm dumb and can't figure out the problem myself so I wouldn't know if an answer was correct, so I've changed it. The original problem is in a spoiler if you want to try and figure it out (basically I just cut out the hard part of the problem)



Spoiler



If every time you solve a 3x3 you improve by .001 seconds, and you currently average 3:57 (minutes:seconds), how long would it take you to average Sub-WR average(0.01 seconds below current WR average)? You do 1 hour of solving per day, and it takes you 30 seconds from stopping the timer to starting it on a new solve(so 30 seconds of entering time, scrambling, inspecting).


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 2, 2020)

If my calculations are correct it would take 231,480 solves to get to 5.52, it wasn't that difficult to figure out. Also let's try to keep this "trivia questions" not "math problems".

So my question for you guys is how many magnetic 56 millimeter 3x3s has GAN come out with since the XS? (Monster go doesn't count, 356 M lite doesn't count, smart cubes do count)


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 2, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> If my calculations are correct it would take 231,480 solves to get to 5.52, it wasn't that difficult to figure out. Also let's try to keep this "trivia questions" not "math problems".
> 
> So my question for you guys is how many magnetic 56 millimeter 3x3s has GAN come out with since the XS? (Monster go doesn't count, 356 M lite doesn't count, smart cubes do count)


5? X v2, I play, I v2, M, Air M.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 2, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> 5? X v2, I play, I v2, M, Air M.


356 M feels left out


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 356 M feels left out





CrispyCubing said:


> 5? X v2, I play, I v2, *M*, Air M.


Just left the 356 out.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 2, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Just left the 356 out.


Oh I’m blind. Next question?


----------



## CrispyCubing (Aug 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Next question?


In what event does Stanley Chapel have his worst world ranking average? (what event is his worst in terms of world rank)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 2, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> In what event does Stanley Chapel have his worst world ranking average? (what event is his worst in terms of world rank)


OH?

EDIT: Holy crap, I was actually right.

Next question: At the World Championship in 2003, was 2x2 held as an event?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> OH?
> 
> EDIT: Holy crap, I was actually right.
> 
> Next question: At the World Championship in 2003, was 2x2 held as an event?


No?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 2, 2020)

Next Question:

*Who has currently got the 4x4 World Record AVERAGE?*


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 2, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Next Question:
> 
> *Who has currently got the 4x4 World Record AVERAGE?*


Max Park
(Duh)

What was the scramble and reconstruction solve for Sameer Aggarwals 0.51 2x2?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> What was the scramble and reconstruction solve for Sameer Aggarwals 0.51 2x2?


I have no clue what the scramble was, but the solution was just a sledgehammer?


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I have no clue what the scramble was, but the solution was just a sledgehammer?


No it was U R U R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 2, 2020)

The next question is:
How many 3x3 w/ Feet WRs has Daniel Rose-Levine broken in his career (single and average)?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> The next question is:
> How many 3x3 w/ Feet WRs has Daniel Rose-Levine broken in his career (single and average)?


6?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 6?


Sorry for the late response. Yeah, you're right, 5 average and 1 single.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> 6?


Next Question?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 3, 2020)

Which world record holder has the worst sum of ranks?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 3, 2020)

Max Park cause he doesn't have a sum of ranks. Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 3, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> max park?


Nope


Nmile7300 said:


> Max Park cause he doesn't have a sum of ranks. Edit: ninja'd


Yes, he does. In the events you don't compete in your rank is the number of competitors in that event +1


BTW this one should be easy





Spoiler: Hint



Worlds 2019


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 3, 2020)

Ok I assume you are only counting people who actually have a sum of ranks then. I think it is Cale Schoon.


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 3, 2020)

Andrew Huang


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 3, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Ok I assume you are only counting people who actually have a sum of ranks then. I think it is Cale Schoon.


Nope, I'm not counting past world record holders, only current ones, and you dont need a legit sum of ranks. It could be any world record holder, as long as their WR is current.


EDIT: Ninja'd, @fun at the joy you are correct


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 3, 2020)

LOL I am so dumb why didn't I think of Andrew Huang


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> LOL I am so dumb why didn't I think of Andrew Huang


Because it's skewb.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 5, 2020)

Next question?
@fun at the joy


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2020)

I'll just make a new question. True or false: Have I (@BenChristman1) ever gotten top 10 in any event in the weekly comp. (Bonus: What event was it?)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

I am going to guess yes and it was 2x2.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2020)

Yes I have, but it was Kilominx. Next?


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Yes I have, but it was Kilominx. Next?


you've gotten top10 in feet, mts and mirror blocks too


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

Is there any WCA event that Feliks Zemdegs has placed first in at a competition more than once but less than 5 times? And if so, what event?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 10, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Is there any WCA event that Feliks Zemdegs has placed first in at a competition more than once but less than 5 times? And if so, what event?


5bld?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> you've gotten top10 in feet, mts and mirror blocks too


Huh, you're right.


I'm A Cuber said:


> 5bld?


Next?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next?


Go to the Gan section on the cubicle and add up all of the numbers in the cubes names. Do not do premium versions or non-cubes, such as bags or lubes


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Go to the Gan section on the cubicle and add up all of the numbers in the cubes names. Do not do premium versions or non-cubes, such as bags or lubes


7,126?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Go to the Gan section on the cubicle and add up all of the numbers in the cubes names. Do not do premium versions or non-cubes, such as bags or lubes





Nmile7300 said:


> Also let's try to keep this "trivia questions" not "math problems".


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 7,126?


Nope, it was 9,168
Ok, new question. What is the oldest Gan cube in the cubicle’s website


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Nope, it was 9,168
> 
> Ok, new question. What is the oldest Gan cube in the cubicle’s website


Does it have to be in stock? Like some are discontinued


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 10, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Does it have to be in stock? Like some are discontinued


No, it can be discontinued. Make sure it’s Gan, and not Gans or ganpuzzles


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 10, 2020)

They are the same thing though


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 11, 2020)

If we aren't counting Gans or anything then I believe it is the UM cause that was when they dropped the s. Also sorry for double post.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Nope, it was 9,168
> 
> Ok, new question. What is the oldest Gan cube in the cubicle’s website



I think it is Gan 249 v2 M


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 12, 2020)

Curious to know the answer to this question. Unfortunately, I haven't been cubing long enough to know GAN's oldest cube.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Aug 14, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Curious to know the answer to this question. Unfortunately, I haven't been cubing long enough to know GAN's oldest cube.


Same here I just went to the website and it was the last cube


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 14, 2020)

Wait, is it the 357 Ultimate?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 14, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> If we aren't counting Gans or anything then I believe it is the UM cause that was when they dropped the s. Also sorry for double post.





SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> I think it is Gan 249 v2 M





Nmile7300 said:


> Wait, is it the 357 Ultimate?


All correct


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 14, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Wait, is it the 357 Ultimate?


Next?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 31, 2020)

This thread kinda died so I am gonna revamp it with my own question if that is okay with everyone. 
Rise from the DEAD.
My SpeedSolving question: (Extra question) - Not the main question
Which thread on speedsolving has the most views?

Main question:
What is the largest speedcube on earth? (Not in pieces but in physical size.)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 31, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> This thread kinda died so I am gonna revamp it with my own question if that is okay with everyone.
> Rise from the DEAD.
> My SpeedSolving question: (Extra question) - Not the main question
> Which thread on speedsolving has the most views?
> ...


It depends on what “largest” means. Is it including non-mass-produced puzzles? If so, it is the 33x33. If not, it’s the HeShu 18 cm 3x3.

The Accomplishment Thread. (Maybe???)


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 31, 2020)

The largest (in size - length) cube. For example I am referring to 9cm on the QiYi QiMeng 9cm+.
So you are probably right......


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 31, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> The largest (in size - length) cube. For example I am referring to 9cm on the QiYi QiMeng 9cm+.
> So you are probably right......


@Tony Fisher has been awaken


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 31, 2020)

Giant 30CM 3x3 Cube - Worlds Largest Fully Functional Cube


The Giant 30cm cube is officially the largest fully functional mass produced 3x3 on the market. For the size, the puzzle is very light weight. What's included: - 1x Giant 30cm Cube Dimensions:30cm x 30cm x 30cm




www.dailypuzzles.com.au


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 1, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Main question:
> What is the largest speedcube on earth? (Not in pieces but in physical size.)


@Tony Fisher's 6'8" 3x3.

Next question (If I'm right which im pretty sure I am)

Chris Tran currently has a magnetic 3x3 design that uses the least amount of magnets out of any other design, how many active magnets are in this design?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Chris Tran currently has a magnetic 3x3 design that uses the least amount of magnets out of any other design, how many active magnets are in this design?


10?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 1, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 10?


Incorrect


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Incorrect


7


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Chris Tran currently has a magnetic 3x3 design that uses the least amount of magnets out of any other design, how many active magnets are in this design?



12


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Chris Tran currently has a magnetic 3x3 design that uses the least amount of magnets out of any other design, how many active magnets are in this design?


8


----------



## ProStar (Sep 2, 2020)

3.14?


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Sep 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Chris Tran currently has a magnetic 3x3 design that uses the least amount of magnets out of any other design, how many active magnets are in this design?


12


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 3, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> 12


Correct, 12 active magnets in the tracks of each edge, and an additional 24 inactive magnets in the corner stocks


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 3, 2020)

At the competition with the top 3 3x3 averages that didn’t podium, how many sub-6 averages were achieved in total at that competition? (All rounds)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> At the competition with the top 3 3x3 averages that didn’t podium, how many sub-6 averages were achieved in total at that competition? (All rounds)


0?


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 0?


Incorrect


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 3, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> At the competition with the top 3 3x3 averages that didn’t podium, how many sub-6 averages were achieved in total at that competition? (All rounds)



2?


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 3, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> 2?


Correct! Max Park got a sub-6 average rounds 1 and 2 of worlds 2019.


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Sep 3, 2020)

Yey! My question is, which puzzle became an official WCA event back in 2014 and which event got officially remove from the WCA in 2019?

These are probably easy...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Skewb_Cube said:


> Yey! My question is, which puzzle became an official WCA event back in 2014 and which event got officially remove from the WCA in 2019?
> 
> These are probably easy...


3x3 with Feet

Because I’m pretty sure I got that right:
Where was the 1982 World Championship held?


----------



## CrispyCubing (Sep 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 3x3 with Feet
> 
> Because I’m pretty sure I got that right:
> Where was the 1982 World Championship held?


Easy... Budapest, Hungary.

Edit: Checked to make sure I was correct.

Next: Of the following five competitors, who has *not* officially competed in 3x3 with feet.

A. Lucas Etter
B. Juliette Sébastien
C. Mats Valk
D. Patrick Ponce
E. Tymon Kolasiński


----------



## Cubing5life (Sep 3, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Easy... Budapest, Hungary.
> 
> Edit: Checked to make sure I was correct.
> 
> ...


Tymon?


----------



## CrispyCubing (Sep 3, 2020)

Cubing5life said:


> Tymon?


False.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 3, 2020)

Lucas Etter...


----------



## CrispyCubing (Sep 3, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Lucas Etter...


Nope.


----------



## Cubing5life (Sep 3, 2020)

Juliette?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 3, 2020)

I don't recall Patrick Ponce doing feet in comp? Is it Patrick?
EDIT: This has turned into a guessing game....


----------



## CrispyCubing (Sep 3, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I don't recall Patrick Ponce doing feet in comp? Is it Patrick?
> EDIT: This has turned into a guessing game....


Ding ding! We have a winner. Patrick Ponce is too cool for feet.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 3, 2020)

CrispyCubing said:


> Ding ding! We have a winner. Patrick Ponce is too cool for feet.


YES! So, I am going to think of a question then edit this so stay tuned. Question coming soon.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 3, 2020)

QUESTION:
What 2 WCA events where officially added in 2009 that may or may not remain in the WCA lineup to this day?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> QUESTION:
> What 2 WCA events where officially added in 2009 that may or may not remain in the WCA lineup to this day?


Feet and skewb?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 3, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Feet and skewb?


Nope.


----------



## fun at the joy (Sep 3, 2020)

6x6 and 7x7


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 3, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> 6x6 and 7x7


Yes.... I expected that to be harder. Ah well. Next?


----------



## fun at the joy (Sep 3, 2020)

Idk I'm too lazy to think of something
sorry


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 3, 2020)

I think it'll be a bit unfair to make up another question so whoever can think of a question can write it. Seems fair.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Which one of these side events has Max Park competed in? (There is only 1)
A. Pyraminx
B. Square-1
C. Skewb
D. Megaminx


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 6, 2020)

C. Skewb


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Which one of these side events has Max Park competed in? (There is only 1)
> A. Pyraminx
> B. Square-1
> C. Skewb
> D. Megaminx


B. Square-1

Unfortunatley (fortunately for me at western champs next year), Max hasn't competed in square-1 since his first competition.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> C. Skewb


Nope.


Sub1Hour said:


> B. Square-1
> 
> Unfortunatley (fortunately for me at western champs next year), Max hasn't competed in square-1 since his first competition.


Correct! Next?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Correct! Next?


Which two single records were broken for the same event in the final competition in Maryland for the year 2015.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Which two single records were broken for the same event in the final competition in Maryland for the year 2015.


3x3 (looked it up, it was Lucas's 4.90.)

Aside from the square-1 single WR, what other 2 records were broken, also by Martin Egdal, on the same day of Danish Championship 2020?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 3x3 (looked it up, it was Lucas's 4.90.)


_*ACTUALLY *_you are missing the other record broken at that comp


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 6, 2020)

Rip Keaton Ellis' world record that lasted less than a day


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 6, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Rip Keaton Ellis' world record that lasted less than a day


Bingo


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> _*ACTUALLY *_you are missing the other record broken at that comp


Obviously it was Keaton's record, I just put down the one that actually got counted.

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 6, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Obviously it was Keaton's record, I just put down the one that actually got counted.
> 
> EDIT: Ninja'd


"A record is a record, no matter if it was broken in the same comp and not counted"

-Sun Tzu: The Art of War


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Next question:


BenChristman1 said:


> Aside from the square-1 single WR, what other 2 records were broken, also by Martin Egdal, on the same day of Danish Championship 2020?


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 6, 2020)

I saw the WCA live on the other day I think it was like 4BLD and multiBLD NRs


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 6, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I saw the WCA live on the other day I think it was like 4BLD and multiBLD NRs


Mostly right, but I'll give it to you. He broke the MBLD NR on Friday (25/25), and both 4BLD NRs on Saturday (2:09 and 2:52), which was what I was looking for. Next?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 10, 2020)

This thread kinda died again sooooooooo......
*In the World Rubik's Games Championship 2003 (that being the name of the comp) in Canada, who had the Megaminx WR by the end of the competition?*


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 26, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> This thread kinda died again sooooooooo......
> *In the World Rubik's Games Championship 2003 (that being the name of the comp) in Canada, who had the Megaminx WR by the end of the competition?*


Grant Tregay (2:12.82). Back then mega was singles - only.

Next question:
*In which of these events did Feliks get OcRs?
a)Pyraminx
b)Skewb
c)Clock*


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 26, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Grant Tregay (2:12.82). Back then mega was singles - only.
> 
> Next question:
> *In which of these events did Feliks get OcRs?
> ...




Pyraminx and Clock




as i'm pretty sure i'm right:

Which European is ranked as the best at big cubes (4x4+, including singles and averages)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 26, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Pyraminx and Clock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciaran Beahan followed by Tymon
And yes you're correct.

Next up:
What is the maximum number of +2s and their sum that you can get in a single solve at comp?
(lol this is soooo easy c'mon CubeHead fans)


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Ciaran Beahan followed by Tymon
> And yes you're correct.
> 
> Next up:
> ...


+14 I think
Next question:
Who made the biggest cube ever(33x33)?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Nov 26, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Ciaran Beahan followed by Tymon
> And yes you're correct.
> 
> Next up:
> ...


I'm pretty sure it's a +16...


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 26, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> +14 I think
> Next question:
> Who made the biggest cube ever(33x33)?



gregoire pfennig. Watched the guinness world records video


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 26, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> gregoire pfennig. Watched the guinness world records video


Question?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 26, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a +16...


yes that's correct.

Question: Who sued DaYan for Copyright/Patent Infringement?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 26, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> yes that's correct.
> 
> Question: Who sued DaYan for Copyright/Patent Infringement?



VCube 


what's the longest standing current world record?


----------



## qwr (Nov 26, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Grant Tregay (2:12.82). Back then mega was singles - only.
> 
> Next question:
> *In which of these events did Feliks get OcRs?
> ...


skewb god


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 26, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> VCube
> 
> 
> what's the longest standing current world record?


2x2 wr 0.49 by Maciej Czapiewski standing for 1605 days
Yes you're correct


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 26, 2020)

qwr said:


> skewb god


Nope. Feliks got 2 OcRs in pyra and 3 in clock


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 26, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> 2x2 wr 0.49 by Maciej Czapiewski standing for 1605 days
> Yes you're correct


next question?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 27, 2020)

Who achieved the first-ever sub 3 on 7x7 in comp?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Nov 27, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Who achieved the first-ever sub 3 on 7x7 in comp?


Lin Chen

NEXT: Who came up with the Lin method for square-1?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 18, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Lin Chen
> 
> NEXT: Who came up with the Lin method for square-1?


Tse-Kan Lin

Next: How many 5BLD successes does Feliks have?


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Tse-Kan Lin
> 
> Next: How many 5BLD successes does Feliks have?


Nine?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: How many 5BLD successes does Feliks have?



Two!


Next: How many competitions has Feliks gone to? (get within 10)


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 18, 2021)

114

What is feliks worst official solve?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 18, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> 114
> 
> What is feliks worst official solve?


15.00??
(Technically DNF but let's not count that.)

Who is the person seen solving in Jess Blonde's 16.53 WR video everyone uses for their WR compilation?
(Definitely not Jess Blonde lol)

ProStar, you're correct!!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 15.00??
> (Technically DNF but let's not count that.)
> 
> Who is the person seen solving in Jess Blonde's 16.53 WR video everyone uses for their WR compilation?
> ...


trick question 
DNF


----------

